# How do I find somewhere to live in Vilamoura or Lisbon area?



## Sherrie (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi all,

We're considering a move to Portugal from Spain, where we've been for the past fifteen years. 

The thing is, we haven't been able to find any apartments available for long-term rental, ie; minimum of one year. 

I've called a couple of agents and even they can't recommend anything. 

Any ideas, anyone, please?

Thanks.

Sherrie.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

The best ones don't stay available long, they are advertised by word of mouth, via Portuguese websites like olx.pt or via friends or contacts of the owner. Best option is always to visit and ask around in the area you prefer to be in or to contact one of the local property management companies that handle long term rental. I will send you a PM with a couple of ideas. Better be quick as folks are more and more inclined to wait for holiday rentals the closer it gets to Easter


----------



## Sherrie (Dec 31, 2010)

MrBife said:


> The best ones don't stay available long, they are advertised by word of mouth, via Portuguese websites like olx.pt or via friends or contacts of the owner. Best option is always to visit and ask around in the area you prefer to be in or to contact one of the local property management companies that handle long term rental. I will send you a PM with a couple of ideas. Better be quick as folks are more and more inclined to wait for holiday rentals the closer it gets to Easter


Thank you, MrBife - I appreciate the advice, and your offer of a PM.

We've never been to Portugal so we're going to spend a week/10 days there first to explore. I will certainly ask around while we're there to see if we can find anything suitable. 

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Labronia (Dec 28, 2016)

Hello Sherrie, slightly different circumstances as I am looking to move to Portugal in just over 2 years time, but in the meantime I am planning to keep visiting Portugal to narrow down my search for place to rent but it does appear that being on the spot is the best way to find properties and being in a position to move quickly once a suitable place is found. Plans already under way to hire a motor home this summer to give me flexibility.


----------



## Sherrie (Dec 31, 2010)

Labronia said:


> Hello Sherrie, slightly different circumstances as I am looking to move to Portugal in just over 2 years time, but in the meantime I am planning to keep visiting Portugal to narrow down my search for place to rent but it does appear that being on the spot is the best way to find properties and being in a position to move quickly once a suitable place is found. Plans already under way to hire a motor home this summer to give me flexibility.


The motor home is a great idea, Labronia! 
Yes, I think you're right about the best way to find a property is to be on the spot. 
A trip is definitely in order, sooner rather than later. 
Thanks for the advice and good luck with your search.


----------



## john-in-seattle (Jun 17, 2016)

*Retirement Visa*

I'm looking for information on retirement or non-lucrative visas (that's what they call it in Spain) - 

- Does one have to apply in person at the consulate in the US?

- What is the income requirement for a single retired person?

- Is it for 5 years as elsewhere?

Thanks


----------

